
Helvetica vs. Arial WebApp - bogidon
http://tumult.com/hype/gallery/Helvetica_vs_Arial_WebApp/Helvetica_vs_Arial_WebApp.html
======
smt88
This is possibly the worst UI I've ever come across. I had no idea what to do
or how to do it. What is this even supposed to help me accomplish?

~~~
Freak_NL
Welcome to _mobile first_ web development.

This tool seems to help you learn about Arial and Helvetica and how they
differ despite their similarities. Personally, neither is a very suitable font
these days unless you want to explicitly invoke either a Microsoft or an Apple
'feel', respectively. These fonts are tainted with those connotations by
decades of association.

